# 10 most overrated "rock" bands of all time ?



## paddymelt

keep in mind i said overrated, wich doesn't neccisarily mean worst. And keep in mind i am a sarcastic sonufabitch sometimes. 

Here's my list and why:

10. Coldplay. Sorry but has a more luke warm, bland, homogenized band ever existed?

9. Metalica (their later career merits only disgust)

8. U2 (its a beautiful day is probably the phoniest song i ever heard. of course its a beautiful day when you are a kajillionare. it would be different if a blind quadropalegic with sars wrote and sang that song. Anyone besides Bono and i might actually be inspired, but when friggin Bono sings it i just feel insulted.)

7. Kiss (sure their lunchpails were cool- but their music? come on!)

6. Pearl Jam (hey i wore flannels back in '91-'94, still do when its cold sometimes, but i cant for the life of me understand why anyone would ever buy a pearl jam album.)

5. Lenny Kravitz (this guy really creeps me out- like if i had a 14 year old daughter and he was alone in a room with her, im pretty sure he would try to do her. dudes just too greasy- and not in a cool way like bacon is greasy, or pizza or some 50's street punk is greasy. Dude is bad greasy like astroglide)

4. Phish (who can actually sit and listen to one of their entire albums start to finish? i know one guy who can and if he asks me to play hackey sack with him one more time ill sock him in his smiling face.)

3. The Greatful Dead (not even when i did tons of drugs was this music enjoyable)

2. The Doors (ill admit- i liked them when i was 11 and didn't know shit- but i was over it by 12. yeah i found out having long hair and smoking weed didn't get me laid like i thought it could. i blame jim morrison)

1. The Beatles. (Bands today most often site the beatles as being their biggest influence. Not to dismiss their pop song-writing ability it is observable that the beatles' "sound" was entirely derived from American blues, rock and r&B. Lets face it, the beatles were a bunch of unoriginal biters who only succeeded in paving the way for a multitude of commercial teeny bop boy bands. Bands today would be better off checking out the beatles' musical influences than continually labeling the beatles as the be-all-end-all. And that reminds me, I think that stalker-turned-assassin, Mark David Chapman, was right: Lennon WAS a phony. "All we need is love," really? We need more than that homeboy. And I'm also sick of all the 60's generation shit-heads saying they changed the world and shit. maybe they changed advertising and marketing but the world is the same. Vietnam is still raging, we just traded the jungles for deserts. but i digress. Again, in my opinion the Beatles are a huge reason why we have so much commercial rock and boy bands and all this gawdawful pop music today. think about it the next time you hear your beloved band in an elevator, the supermarket, on a car comercial...thats where pop and rock bands today want to be.)

ok i'm sure some people may not find this post interesting, they may in fact feel indignant that i've named a band or too that they like but whatever, opinions are like assholes and i know my ass stinks too. 

So what I'd like to know is, what bands do ya'll think should be added to this list and why?


----------



## menu

Im a dead fan. but its def not for everyone. but I can agree with most fo the rest


----------



## bananathrash

you forgot pink floyd and led zeppelin


----------



## simpletoremember

leftover crack?


----------



## shwillyhaaa

grateful dead and the doors are the only ones i cant see... but the rest i get for sure...


----------



## macks

I like a few of the bands you put up there (the dead & the doors), but I have to say that it was really awesome to see that you put the Beatles as #1. Glad to see someone else thinks they are overrated!


----------



## BanMatt

Led Zepp overrated ? You crazy
I hate lists like these cause people always put the same bands. I agree with whoever said left over crack. I will add to the list too 
The Misfits, Danzig (people in IN and surrounding states still go ape shit over "mother") and GG Allin. Christ If I hear one more kid sing one of his songs... I DID like some of the above bands songs but christ after years of listening to them on my own account and getting worn out naturally, then hearing people sing the songs like they're the best thing since sliced bread got really old. Gosh darn damn redundant son. 
I've gotten some shit for openly stating the comment out GG. I know it's a risk saying something negative about some people's idol but it amuses how much some "tough" guys covet him. Like listening to a 12 year old girl defend the back street boys.


----------



## paddymelt

"like listening to a 12 year old girl defend the back street boys" Hahahahahahahaha!!!!! Well said sir! And thanks for articulating why those bands should be added. Have to say i agree with you on GG and Danzig being pretty damn over rated but I was kinda gearing this list thingy toward mainstream "rock" bands. Speaking of redundant, I'd do an "over rated punk/alt-rock list" but that would open the door for a stupid debate on the definition of "punk rock" and I just don't have the patience for that shit.


----------



## lobotomy3yes

Well I think a lot of metal bands are really overrated, so I'll throw some in there too.

In no order,

Pearl Jam- Who the fuck listens to them. Of those people who do, who the fuck likes them?

Metallica- Totally agree with you here. Dude is so whiny in a drawl sort of way. Personally the only metal I can listen to with clean vocals is sludge.

Bon Jovi- Goddddd he hurts my ears.

Strapping Young Lad- I FUCKING HATE THIS BAND. I want to kill Devin Townsend. Dude thinks he is so metal and he sucks fucking possum nuts.

Sex Pistols- B-A-D bad. OMG DID SID KILL NANCY?!? Who the fuck cares, he killed himself and good riddance.

Nirvana- I don't hate their music. I am not particularly fond of it, but I don't hate it. But god why all the hype? They were ok. Grunge is just watered down punk for people with the money to pay $100 to see a show.

Smashing Pumpkins- I just find them all around obnoxious.

Disturbed- OOO-WA-HA-HA-HA. Enough said.

-Anything stoners adore. Sublime, Hendrix, even Bob Marley. Some of it isn't bad, but can you be more stereotypical. Sheesh.


----------



## paddymelt

lobotomy3yes said:


> Well I think a lot of metal bands are really overrated, so I'll throw some in there too.
> 
> In no order,
> 
> Pearl Jam- Who the fuck listens to them. Of those people who do, who the fuck likes them?
> 
> Metallica- Totally agree with you here. Dude is so whiny in a drawl sort of way. Personally the only metal I can listen to with clean vocals is sludge.
> 
> Bon Jovi- Goddddd he hurts my ears.
> 
> Strapping Young Lad- I FUCKING HATE THIS BAND. I want to kill Devin Townsend. Dude thinks he is so metal and he sucks fucking possum nuts.
> 
> Sex Pistols- B-A-D bad. OMG DID SID KILL NANCY?!? Who the fuck cares, he killed himself and good riddance.
> 
> Nirvana- I don't hate their music. I am not particularly fond of it, but I don't hate it. But god why all the hype? They were ok. Grunge is just watered down punk for people with the money to pay $100 to see a show.
> 
> Smashing Pumpkins- I just find them all around obnoxious.
> 
> Disturbed- OOO-WA-HA-HA-HA. Enough said.
> 
> -Anything stoners adore. Sublime, Hendrix, even Bob Marley. Some of it isn't bad, but can you be more stereotypical. Sheesh.


 
bravo man! that's a fukn list!


----------



## paddymelt

2 down, 2 to go

View attachment 9121


----------



## BanMatt

paddymelt said:


> 2 down, 2 to go
> 
> View attachment 16677


 

Best joke out of Hot Tub Time Machine "John Lennon gets shot! Wait did that already happen?"


----------



## trystero

smashing pumpkins, really? (anything after machina doesn't count as smashing pumpkins anyway)

all else i agree with. a long list of classic rock: led zeppelin, the beatles, the doors, the who, rolling stones, ac/dc, aerosmith, and anything along those lines.

q: what's worse than 9-11?
a: 311


----------



## BanMatt

Yeah people act like The Smashing pumpkins doing an album is like the second coming. That get's a "really? really dude?"


----------



## lobotomy3yes

trystero said:


> q: what's worse than 9-11?
> a: 311


At least 311 kicked Scott Stapp's ass. What's worse than 311? Creed.


----------



## trystero

what's worse than creed?
nickleback


----------



## Kalalau

10 limp bizkit
9 sublime
8 sublime
7 sublime
6 sublime
5 sublime
4 sublime
3 sublime
2 sublime
1 gg allin

I don't even know where to begin, with my contempt for sublime. I can't even think of one good thing to say about thtem, and people still play that crap, and talk about how awesome it is. honetly I wish heroine boy would a died of an aneurism 5 years before his crap band. It's been no end of annoyance since they came out... yah.. 

limp biscut.. yeah.. pretty much self explanitory

#1 is gg allin. I wear a gg allin shirt every day, it helps weed out the retards. Someone comes up to me and says "fuck yeah GG"... and they're instantly disregarded as a human being probably thinking that spitting a cockroach into someone elses mouth or drinking their own piss makes em punk... gg sucked at life. and he sucked at music... watch some of his jerry springer stuff.. he's one hair away from being a baboon. If I wanna watch someone jackoff and fling poop, I go to the zoo and watch the chimps. because they have small cocks, too and they can fling poo with grace.. and if a chimp tried to come kick your ass you'd end up faceless (google it).. if GG came to kick your ass... you'd probably just end up with hepatitis. GG's whole thing was based on not giving a fuck.. and my whole thing is giving a fuck.. but still doing whatever I want regardless of the law.


----------



## BanMatt

Kalalau said:


> #1 is gg allin. I wear a gg allin shirt every day, it helps weed out the retards. Someone comes up to me and says "fuck yeah GG"... and they're instantly disregarded as a human being probably thinking that spitting a cockroach into someone elses mouth or drinking their own piss makes em punk... gg sucked at life. and he sucked at music... watch some of his jerry springer stuff.. he's one hair away from being a baboon. If I wanna watch someone jackoff and fling poop, I go to the zoo and watch the chimps. because they have small cocks, too and they can fling poo with grace.. and if a chimp tried to come kick your ass you'd end up faceless (google it).. if GG came to kick your ass... you'd probably just end up with hepatitis. GG's whole thing was based on not giving a fuck.. and my whole thing is giving a fuck.. but still doing whatever I want regardless of the law.



Good idea with the shirt.


----------



## xbocax

No Particular Order

Lower Class Brats (truley unoriginal)
Leftover Crack (mehhhhhhh)
Morrisey (sounds like kermet the frog and is a piece of shit)
The Doors (Junkies that never did shit for anyone or anything)
Slipknot (mehhhh)
The Locust (shoulda jus stuck with charles bronson and holy molar)
Bikini Kill (poster band)
Le Tigre (annoys the shit out of me)
No Age(maybe this is only in LA?)
Tegan and Sara (just to have 10)


----------



## trustno1

Kalalau said:


> 10 limp bizkit
> 9 sublime
> 8 sublime
> 7 sublime
> 6 sublime
> 5 sublime
> 4 sublime
> 3 sublime
> 2 sublime
> 1 gg allin


 
sublime is the worst. my list would have sublime for every number... ever.
or i might add bloodhound gang. one might argue "theyre not THAT popular", but since every second of every song is completely unlistenable, if more than the band members themselves own their records, they have to be overrated by definition.


----------



## beatloaf

ACDC you forgot ACDC they are way overrated and damn near talentless


----------



## RedJem

I think Tim Armstrong is pretty overrated.
Anything he does gets a golden coat from the rattlecan and placed up on everyones mantle. 
Have you heard 'LA River'? Jesus Christ, he needs shoulda quit making music a long time ago.


----------



## lobotomy3yes

Kalalau said:


> #1 is gg allin. I wear a gg allin shirt every day, it helps weed out the retards.


 
This. Is so full of win.

And yeah, Tim Armstrong is terrible. I hate Rancid. Maaaan, the list of punk bands I hate. The Casualties, The Exploited, The Ramones, Anti-Flag. GOD it is all so terrible. Oooo and NoFx. NoFx is godawful. Why do so many people like this shit?

One thing I really hate is when someone starts talking to me about music and claims to like what I like, and then lists off really terrible bands that have nothing to do with what I like. Total boner kill. It's like "Oh who's that you are listening to? Catharsis? Sounds pretty good. I totally got to see Bad Religion the other day." *Facepalm*

I gave this neighborhood kid a ride to get smokes the other day and I was playing like Agoraphobic Nosebleed or something, and he starts talking about metal and how he likes what I like, and then starts talking about Bring Me the Horizon.. BRING ME THE HORIZON!!! Or as my friend calls them, "Bring Me the Hairstraigtener."


----------



## Rotten Alice

xbocax said:


> No Particular Order
> 
> No Age(maybe this is only in LA?)




no age!haha unfortunately in riverside too.


----------



## RedJem

Never heard of 'Bring me the horizon', sorry. Never got much into the Ramones. Too iconic for me, and their music isn't pleasurable.


----------



## vegetarianathan

(No particular order of bands that haven't been mentioned yet)
10. Lamb of God
9. Nirvana
8. Godsmack
7. Linkin Park
6. Dave Matthews Band
5. Ozzy Osbourne
4. Rolling Stones
3. Tool
2. Elvis (he was famous for being outrageous in that time period, not for his shitty music)
1. GREEN DAY

A few of the punk bands that were mentioned really are pretty horrible, but some are good. What I hate is when they actually do become overrated and get fanboys/girls that see a Leftover Crack or Choking Victim shirt and flip shit over how awesome it is. There's a difference between enjoying the music, and obsessing over it. Most of the people who do obsess over it only do because they think they're super cool if somebody sees them listening to NOFX like they're sooo hardcore. Its like stupid little scene kid pricks that ask what I'm listening to, and I'll say something like Cannibal Corpse (who themselves are overrated but I like their older stuff) or Vomiturition, and they'll be like "Oh yeah, I love that band, they're so brutal. Do you listen to Whitechapel?" at which point I tell them to fuck off.
I don't know if I made my point or not, but I hope I did.


----------



## RnJ

I appreciate this thread, because most people unquestioningly worship these bands/wear their t-shirts they bought at hot topic, simply because that's in, and if you're anybody as a rock fan, you will know that. i don't know that, though. I was not around when most of these bands were "blowing minds," and my mind is definitely not being blown right now. Sure, I can appreciate some artists that these originals had a part in inspiring, and I can appreciate the fact that they were responsible for stuff today, but I don't even have to like them OR listen to them. In fact, I still maintain the right to think they are shitty and boring. Obviously, I don't bother people this day to day, because I'm sure I'm just another shit-eating fly, like everyone one. Here is my list, in no order (because I haven't had enough time to waste on them enough to know which ones are the worstest of the worst):

The Beatles
Led Zeppelin
Black Sabbath
Metallica("wwwwah!")
AC/DC
Tool/anything with James Maynard Keenan in it
Foo Fighters/anything with David Grohl in it -- especially Probot!
Radiohead (Not gonna lie, I don't mind the music, it's just painfully overhyped)
...you get the rest.


----------



## Alaska

Anything on regular FM "rock" radio channels. Hinder, Trapt, Nickleback and Shinedown, oh my. Only extreme fratboy douchebags and rednecks seem to find it pleasurable, and somehow find a deeper sense of meaning behind the horrid lyrics. I am very proud to say I don't share that mindset.

Metallica, which could be included in the above. Don't like any of their stuff. Zip. And even if I really tried to like Kill Em All, Hetfield's vocals are among the shittiest and most pseudo-machismo-celebrating sounds I have ever heard. I'd rather hear that wannabe "kvlt" piece of shit Dani Filth try to do opera than ever have to hear Hetfield's vocals. Man, Metallica pisses me off.

Megadeth. Classroom politics are AWESOME. It's just like Star Trek, but less cool.

Much more, but I kinda just used this thread to get some anger off my chest. A bit better now.


----------



## joaquim33

led zeppelin.


----------



## Amish

i think the entire genre is a waste . some are good musicians and i can appreciate them but for the most part out of everyone listed id have to say that Nirvana is top on my list of overated bands

though i dont listen to anyhting like rock/metal maybe the stuff i listen too have roots in those genres and well the closest i do listen to is bands like the horror pops , reverend horton heat, necromantix, ect

1 nirvana
2 slayer
3 megadeath
4 metalica
5 manson
6 left over crack
7 danzig
8 afi
9 nofx
10 HIM

and i was a big smashing pumkins fan, then they broke up, then there was zwan then there was billy corgans solo career (if thats what you wanna call that) and of course theyre back together, it would be a good thing if they were making any good music but..... they arent
same with tool , tools done and over with and over rated, i like a perfect circle and puscifier its better then keenans original shit
same with NIN the newer stuff is better then the older shit cause he aint ripping off skinny puppy


----------



## endciv

nirvana
tool


----------



## kerouac

you don't get to be the biggest band of all time by making unoriginal, derivative music


----------



## RnJ

kerouac said:


> you don't get to be the biggest band of all time by making unoriginal, derivative music


 
Please tell Nickelback that.


----------



## xbocax

RnJ said:


> Please tell Nickelback that.


----------



## wizehop

ahaha this thread is awesome. I think the thing is the bigger the band the more they appeal to the lowest common denominator. I have to add a few songs I fucking hate too the list...one is "sweet Caroline" FFFFFFUUUUUUUCCCCKing hate this one for the same reason I fucking hate "take a load of Anne". Every god damn drunk fuck at karaoke or some party has to sing it at the top of there lungs - with that drunk as tone...and when people sing it in groups.... ten times fucking worse.
If I could kill the writers of those two songs I could die in peace.


----------



## RnJ

Yeah, I seen that Nickelback vid before. Pretty hilarious. On the other, throwing rocks at anybody who is performing, ever, is pretty rude and stupid to do. I don't even care how much the band sucks.

Wizey, that's exactly how I feel about Ride a Horse Save a Cowboy, or whatever the heck it's called. Pretty much, all those songs that shitty bar bands cover and get paid to play to drunk people are dumb. These are the bands that get hired to play at socials/parties. Also, Sweet Home Alabama should be banned.


----------



## ShadyShaw

im pretty disgusted with whoever made this thread.


----------



## xbocax

ShadyShaw said:


> im pretty disgusted with whoever made this thread.



hahaha


----------



## wokofshame

wizehop said:


> If I could kill the writers of those two songs I could die in peace.


 
Conveniently for you, I have these two individuals putting lotion on themselves in a hole in my basement currently. Come on over.


----------



## paddymelt

ShadyShaw said:


> im pretty disgusted with whoever made this thread.



That'd be me. And coming from you, I'll take that disgust as a HUGE compliment. Thanks kiddo!


----------



## ShadyShaw

paddymelt said:


> That'd be me. And coming from you, I'll take that disgust as a HUGE compliment. Thanks kiddo!


 
np big hoss


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx

The beatles
Metallica
Black Sabbath
Foo Fighters
Any new rock band
Primus sucks...
Limp Bizkit
Slipknot
Praxis


----------



## junkyard

ok granted some of these may be :deadhorse:

but i positively despise U2- partly because "bono" is a megalomaniacal tool, and a guitarist that calls himself "the edge" should at least be able to play his instrument. 

lamb of god- i bought into the hype awhile back and bought an album to see what it was about. its the only album I currently own that I will go out of my way not to listen to. I try to give it away every chance I get. 

the rolling stones- granted they have been playing shows and have lots of stage effects and flashy lights to the tune of millions of dollars, what gives? 

the sex pistols- i used to own a sex pistols shirt, but i honestly couldnt name a decent song they have written. on a side note, the shirt had a picture of a girl with a penis and said fuck all over it, I thought it was hardcore...

THE WHITE STRIPES- Jack white is proof that if you make faces and convince yourself your a good guitar player eventually other people will think so as well. 

KISS- no explanation required...

DRAGONFORCE- The first time I heard dragon force I honestly thought it was a parody song. while they maybe somewhat technically talented, they are completely and utterly tasteless. 

and last but by no means least... 

*BOB DYLAN-* You know what the best thing about Bob Dylan is? When someone else sings his songs.


damn, that felt good!


----------



## astreet09

RnJ said:


> Please tell Nickelback that.


 
I literally thought "please tell nickelback that." Scrolled down, and then really wished I could high five the shit out of you.


----------

